# I leave my dogs food available 24/7. Is this okay?



## tulsanurse1 (Mar 1, 2016)

First time dog owner. Asia is a poodle 4-5 lbs. She showed up at my door over and despite trying to find her family, she ended up being my world. Im an RN but I know very little about dogs much less a tiny poodle. She eats Nutro if that makes any difference in whether I should leave her food down.

Also, the Nutro I got was High Protein. Just bought it and opened it. Should i trash it and get the normal protein?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's up to you, really. It depends on your lifestyle. If your dog goes outside to do his business and you are out of the house a lot, having access to food all day will make your dog have to poop more, and if you're not there to open the door, accidents will happen. You need to leave water available all day, except when sleeping, during the night, especially when you're housebreaking your dog.

If your dog goes on a pipi pad inside your house, then none of that matters, obviously.

Some people free feed, others give 2, sometimes 3 meals a day. I have done both without any problems, with different dogs. The only disadvantage with free feeding is that you can't control how much they eat. For some dogs it's just not possible because they will eat all day and become fat...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tulsanurse1 said:


> First time dog owner. Asia is a poodle 4-5 lbs. She showed up at my door over and despite trying to find her family, she ended up being my world. Im an RN but I know very little about dogs much less a tiny poodle. She eats Nutro if that makes any difference in whether I should leave her food down.
> 
> Also, the Nutro I got was High Protein. Just bought it and opened it. Should i trash it and get the normal protein?


It's really personal preference. I don't like to free feed dogs because I feel that it often creates either thin or fat dogs. I like to feed meals so I can know and be in control of exactly how much they eat and when. Not to mention, I have multiple dogs so free feeding would never work. That said, there are many people who prefer to free feed and have desirable results doing so.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Free feeder here. Both my dogs maintain perfect weight. I couldn't start free feeding until after my Pablo passed away. Pablo would eat the whole bowl. After he passed I just started leaving a bowl down and my dogs just snack throughout the day. Emilio poops 2-3 times per day (outside) and Misha 1-2 (piddle pad). It is whatever works for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to free feed my girls but as they got to be seniors, they became nightmare difficult eaters. I feed my youngest one, 2 years old meals, and it is such a delight to see her scarf it down in under a minute. I could give her virtually any food that 
I like, and it would be gone in a minute, so I will never have to worry, even if she needs a medical diet for some reason.
My almost 14 year old, who was raised free feeding, now if I am lucky, it takes me a good hour twice a day to get a meal into her, sometimes I can only manage it once a day, and it stresses me out!
So if you can do it, I would highly recommend switching her to meals!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Do what you think is best for your family and lifestyle. With only one dog, you can probably do fine with free feeding. Just makes sure fresh food is put down every day.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I also feel whatever works for you.
I like to feed Zoe two meals a day. She eats it up right then and I know the amount she eats twice a day.
She would eat it in one second anyway, so if I put down more I bet she would eat that within a second too.
She is the kind of dog that would eat whatever is in front of her. She would end up one fat dog I would think.
Maybe ask your vet.. I think the dogs that free feed are the kind happy leaving something over in the bowl, not mine. What kind of pup is Asia?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I personally don't like free feeding. Coming from a health standpoint, I cant tell you how many times I have asked a client when the last time their dog ate was and they tell me that they have no idea because the food is always down. 
I like to Know if my dog does or does not eat. Not wait until a day or 2 (or more) later when I realize I haven't had to refill the bowl in a while. 

Also, as everyone else mentioned it is hard to have a dog that self regulates well and doesn't over eat or become a picky eater.


----------



## tulsanurse1 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am a single parent to Asia. I am the only one to put her food and water into her bowls. She is definitely not a "scarf it up" girl. I pay pretty close attention to how much food is left in the bowl at the end of the day. She usually drinks 1.25 bowls of water so I know her fluid status is good. Since I upgraded her food to the possible I can find, she doesnt eat quite as much but she actually likes it better. I think she is consuming less food now because its a higher grade of food.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't free feed for many of the reasons mentioned. I have multiple dogs and it would never work because I have one that's a pig and would kill himself eating. lol. 

Another reason I never free fed or at least not for eons (I did with our last GSD because he was perfect) is that I like to have yet again one more resource that I'm in charge of, control freak that I am. I like them to know that if it weren't for me, they'd be in real trouble, that their lives depend on me. It makes them really grateful and they thank me every time I put their bowl down. I think controlling most (not all, but most) of their resources makes them easier to train and get behavior I like out of them. 

Nowadays, I _really_ wouldn't be able to free feed because they're eating a raw diet and they must eat in their crates when it's a bone or they'd carry it all over the house. They gobble it up because it's so tasty. Before, the Poodles would leave their food sometimes. So, they're all pigs now. ig: :hungry:

I'm just now transitioning from twice a day to once a day because when raw fed, it allows their digestion to take a little break and prepare for their next feeding better. Blood glucose doesn't tend to spike with the high quality protein so I'm not too worried about hypoglycemia.

Anyhow, your question...dogs are suppose to have a high protein diet, even if they have kidney issues. The problem isn't protein. It's phosphorus (and other things) imbalance and poor quality protein that's the aggravation apparently...so I understand. If you are going to feed kibble, add some water and/or some canned food because dry food has been found to be damaging to kidneys and liver. 

So mostly it's personal preference and if it works for the individual. I would recommend putting the bowl down for 20 minutes or so. If the dog doesn't eat, it gets picked up and put away until the next meal. If you have a tiny dog and worry about hypoglycemia, just include a few treats during the day, like when you're training...or you like a behavior and you want to reinforce it. (training) lol.


----------

